# Kenpo School in SW Missouri..?



## Avcrad (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey all,

After my last experience at my former Kenpo school, I found another school I may check out...It is ASE Kenpo Karate in Springfield & Columbia, Missouri.  Can anyone tell me anything about this school.  Usefull info may help, before I go talk to them.

Thanks a million,

Avcrad


----------



## Thesemindz (Oct 27, 2003)

Hello. My name is Rob Sandwell. I am a 1st Class Brown Belt at ASE Martial Arts of Springfield, Missouri. Our school teaches Kenpo Karate under Mr. Theron Sturgess, 5th Degree Black Belt. What questions do you have? I would be happy to help.

-Rob


----------



## Avcrad (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello Rob,

Just to fill you in, I just had a real bad experience at another Kenpo school in SE Kansas, and I am now looking for another school to train at.  Springfield, MO is not too far away to drive.  My questions are:

What style of Kenpo do they teach at your school?

What is the class curricullim?  Class or Private Instruction?

Does your school frown upon private instruction?

Do your instructors have a verifiable lineage in Kenpo?

Is your school in Springfield associated with the school in Columbia?

What is the monthly tuition?

Are there other programs offered at your school?

Is there a contract to sign in order to study there?

How does the head instructor feel about contracts in MA?

If there are contracts at your school, are they flexible?

Any info you could give me about your school would be appreciated, before I go talk to them...By the way, when I call, who should I ask for????

Thanks a million,

Avcrad


----------



## Thesemindz (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello. You obviously have a lot of questions, so the best thing for you to do would be to call our school at (417) 889-8900, and ask for Mr. Theron Sturgess. He is our head instructor and will be able to answer your questions in more depth than I can here. If he isn't in, one of us will take a message and have him return your call.

To answer some of your questions,

We teach Modern American Kenpo under Mr. Theron Sturgess who was taught by Mr. Jim Mitchell, who was taught by Mr. Parker. Mr. Mitchell can be seen demonstrating the stances in Mr. Parker's Infinite Insights, Vol. II. 

We have both group and private instruction, and programs and costs vary according to the type of instruction you require. 

ASE Martial Arts of Columbia MO is owned by Mr. Tim Fancher, who was also a student of Mr. Jim Mitchell. Mr. Tim Fancher is the head instructor of that school.

I hope I have been of some help and look forward to your call. Mr. Theron Sturgess would be happy to answer any more of your questions. Our number is (417) 889-8900.

-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 8, 2011)

I just found this old thread. All the information in it is out of date, since it's eight years old, so I thought I'd update it.

Mr. Theron Sturgess is teaching martial arts in Springfield Mo at Dynamic Edge Martial Arts. You can contact his school through his website or at 417(8898900).

Mr. Tim Fancher is teaching martial arts in Columbia, Mo at Fancher's Street Edge Executive Protection. You can contact his school through his facebook page or at (573)6739896.

Mr. Jim Mitchell is teaching martial arts in Springfield Mo at Aaction Kenpo Karate Studios. You can contact his school through his website or at (417)8892244.

I now teach at Dunham's Martial Arts in Springfield Mo. Head Instructor Mr. Chris Dunham has been training in and teaching kenpo for over twenty years. You can contact our school through our website or at (417)7662682.

If anyone else has any information about kenpo in Southwest Missouri, please feel free to add that to this thread.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 10, 2011)

I have another friend here in Springfield Mo who teaches kenpo classes. His name is Tony Turner, and he teaches under the name American Kenpo Academy. You can contact him at (417)8605378.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 22, 2011)

As of today I'm no longer with Dunham's Martial Arts but will continue teaching. Feel free to contact me directly for information about private and group lessons.


-Rob


----------

